# Calvus with blue dolphins?



## DAI_BALL_MUI (Jan 31, 2008)

I have a 125g tank with 5 1"-1.5" calvus. Can I put couple of

2" blue dolphins in there?

Thanks


----------



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

you could but then they might be to aggresive when you feed them, and the calvus will not get any food


----------



## DAI_BALL_MUI (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks Furcifer


----------



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

yep anytime


----------

